# Dune De Pyla Aire - A Warning



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We revisited the Dunes recently intending to stay the night.

We weren't sure whether we had read the pricing board correctly but it now appears that the overnight fee for motorhomes is now either €40 or that is a fine, its wasn't clear to us 8O

We didn't stop the night!

On further investigation on our return I found these reviews from the airecampingcar site, its been through a google translate......

*Pyla Sur Mer [ip xxx.x29.129.224] wrote on 25.09.2010 at 11:37:45:
Arrived at 18:00 and departure at 9:00 am the next day: 50.00 euros A guard told us that overnight parking was prohibited and a penalty of 40.00 euros. 1) No one told us that we should not stay (we were 6 CC) 2) There are even toilets at night. So scam !!!!! 
Pyla Sur Mer [ip xxx.x04.204.35] wrote on 10/11/2010 at 9:34:05:
As camping operator, you can not ignore the Code of Urbanism and Environment Code prohibits the parking of motor homes at night in a listed site. Dune du Pilat is a listed site, the information is given upon entry to the site and is on several panels. A background document to the attention of the camping car is also displayed in different places. The parking of motor homes at night on the parking lot has been tolerated for a long time. This practice is at the request of the State permanently prohibited since April 2010.*

Best to have an alternative in case anyone was planning to stay the night. The Biscarrosse Plage aire is a good alternative and free.

A review is being added to the database entry,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1067

Pete


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Flip :roll: heading down there in 5 weeks so thanks for this info, want to visit a few aires around there so any tips and hints would be good. 

thanks as always 
Mandy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pete...I've only just picked up this post ( I wrote the original review in the database.)

How interesting ! The photos of the signboards with the MHF review clearly show a tariff for a motorhome to overnight and the signs in the forested area are of a motorhome with no suggestion that they may not overnight. Hence " tolerated for a long time " is a bit rich !

I've not heard of this "Code of Urbanism and Environment Code" before and wonder how many other aires in listed sites are at risk from its enforcement ? 

Perhaps some of our French-resdient members could shed a little light on it ?

I'm glad we saw the dunes without attendant crowds but we will not go back.

G


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We were down that way three weeks ago. Our first choice was the Aire in the carpark mentioned but decided not to go in just because we felt 'uncomfortable' about it. Lucky us.
We then decided to spend the night at Villagecenter La Foret for €13. For climbing the dune they have a 300+ stepladder directly accessible from the site.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Snipped.. want to visit a few aires around there so any tips and hints would be good.


Hi Mandy, as mentioned, the one at Bisscarrosse Plage is a cracker, free most of the year but €8.50 for July and August, stil good value though and alledgedly it is also possible to cycle back to the Dunes by cycle path,we didn't though...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10625

There are a few others around Biccarrosse but we didn't use them.

The only other one nearby I have used is at Mimizan Plage.

Have a good one.



Grizzly said:


> The photos of the signboards with the MHF review clearly show a tariff for a motorhome to overnight and the signs in the forested area are of a motorhome with no suggestion that they may not overnight.


Hi Grizz, I saw the photo of the old board in your entry, there are now new ones erected, wish I had taken a photo now. It would be possible to drive in and stay the night ignoring the signs (as the French couple in the review must have done), then you would get a shock at the exit barrier!

Pete


----------

